# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Muss Armut neu definiert werden?

## Greenhorn

Bin in den letzten 24 Stunden von Ranong nach Nong Kai gefahren.
Fuer mich war das das erstemal "Isaan". Mir ist klar, ich bin nicht in die tiefsten Regionen vorgedrungen.

Ich habe viele Reisfelder gesehen,keineWasserueffel, dafuer grosse Rinder- Herden,...
aber eines habe ich ueberhaupt nicht gesehen: *Armut*

Ueberall wird davongesprochen,aber wo ist sie?

Gestern morgen habe ich sie gesehen,unmittelbar links und rechts der highway no.4. Nicht die noch schlimmere Armut, noch tiefer im Land oder gar "tief" im Sueden. Dabei habe ich nur Moslemdoerfer passiert. Die "Siedlungen" der Seezigeuner und Burmesen sieht von der Highway nicht.

Wird hier nur sehr geschickt die Weltoeffentlichkeit mit Halbwahrheiten eingelullt? Und von den echten Problemen abgelenkt??

----------

Das ist auch meine Sicht (und Erfahrung).
Der Isaan unterscheidet sich kaum (oder gar nicht) vom Süden Thailands, wo ich einmal wohnte.
Für mich wird die "Armut" geschickt von manchen Kreisen (fängt mit "T" an und hört mit "haksin"auf) politisch genutzt.

----------


## schiene

Armut!!??
Was bezw.wo fängt Armut an???
Ich denke wenn jemand kein Obdach hat und hungern muß ist er arm.Der Brgriff Armut wird meist an Dingen des Lebens welche nicht unbedingt nötig sind fest gemacht.Ich bin auch arm wenn ich nen Vergleich zu manch Einkommen von Wirtschaftsmanagern ziehe.

----------


## walter

Armut?
gibt es nicht nur im Materiellen sondern auch im Geiste.
Wenn ich so die meisten Thaiforen durchlese, dann bin ich lieber finanziell als im Geiste am unteren Limit, wie so manche Schreiber jeden Tag wieder neu beweisen.    ::

----------

> Bin in den letzten 24 Stunden von Ranong nach Nong Kai gefahren......



Sage ich schon lange. Aber in Foren wie das Thaimess oder Nittaya ( gibt noch andere ) wo sich die Isaan-Schwutenheirater vereint haben, haste keine Chance. Alles was rechts von Khon Kaen liegt kannst vergessen. Die kommen eh nie aus ihren Löchern raus. Siehe den Youtube-Meister.

Ranong bis Phang Nga hinten durch auf der Normalstraße, das ist schon heftig. 
Aber so richtig los geht es meiner Meinung nach ab Hat Yai weiter runter.

P.S. warst Otto besuchen?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Otto ist in Deutschland

----------

Ja ich mag den Isaan nicht. 
Weil ich nirgends in Thailand verlogeneren Menschen begegnet bin wie dort.

Und für das was sich diese Menschen politisch einspannen lassen, macht sie mir auch nicht sympathischer.

----------


## Robert

> Ja ich mag den Isaan nicht. 
> Weil ich nirgends in Thailand verlogeneren Menschen begegnet bin wie dort.
> 
> Und für das was sich diese Menschen politisch einspannen lassen, macht sie mir auch nicht sympathischer.


Solange Du noch Ausnahmen akzeptierst, ok

----------

Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen. Keine Frage.

War wohl damals in den Fängen anderer   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich kenne den Isaan seit 1992
kam mal Abends spät zu einer armen Familie abseits der asphaltierten Strassen 
ohne Strom, nur Brunnenwasser, die haben im Dunkeln eins ihrer 5 Hühner geschlachtet
und in den Kochtopf gehauen, damit wir was zum fressen hatten, 
ohne zu fragen und ohne die Hand aufzuhalten, einfach so

sind mehere so kleine Erlebnisse 
welche in Erinnerung bleiben

----------

Ich sitze im Süden, besonders während der Regenzeit auch schon mal im Dunkeln. 24 Stunden oder mehr keinen Saft in der Dose ist keine Seltenheit. ( Keine Ferkelgedanken ! ) Da ist abends dann BBQ bei Kerzenlicht angesagt.

----------


## Greenhorn

"..... besuchst du Otto?" Nee, nee, ich haeng jetzt in Laos fest. Die Erteilung eines neuen Visa's dauert bis morgen.
So nebenbei, hier in der Hauptstadt ist auch nichts von Armut zu sehen. Wenn hier kein Rechtsverkehr waere , gaebe es nicht viel Unterschied zu Nong Kai.
Leider ist die Meinung sehr verbreitet, Mr. T.... ist Helfer der Armen und die Moslems sind Bombenleger.

----------


## Willi Wacker

....nach der ersten Ehe hatte ich auf Samui mal ne Freundin aus Satun,tief im Süden
junges Ding, die schnitt sich während meiner Abwesenheit im Ja Ba Rausch oder ähnlichem Zeug 
mit dem Buschmesser den kleinen Finger ab
 und ihre Gier nach Kohle war unersätlich,
 wurde wohl auch von Hause aus gesteuert

... bin der Auffassug das alle Menschen welche von da unten herkommen so sind
Nutten,  Bombenleger, Dreckspack..

klar getz !

----------


## burny63

Ach die lieben Vorurteile! Im Issan gibt es wie überall auf der Welt gute und schlechte Menschen. Ich hab jedenfalls im Issan liebens- und hilfsbereite Menschen kennengelernt ohne danach die Hand aufzuhalten. Von ihrer Gastfreundschaft könnte sich so mancher Farang ein Scheibchen abschneiden.

----------

> Leider ist die Meinung sehr verbreitet, Mr. T....


Dank Didi.K wissen wir, dass jener Mann gerne Aussichtstürme im Nirgendwo erschaffen ließ. 
So was ist natürlich kurzzeitig populistisch effektiver, als auf lange Sicht in Schulbildung zu investieren.
Zudem hält man so sein Stimmvolk auf dem selben Intellekt.

Das Ganze ist/war eine Groß-Subventionierung des Nordosten. Die Rechnung ist dabei ganz einfach. 
Ich pumpe so und so viel Kohle da rein um an der Macht zu bleiben und ziehe dann einen Faktor x
aus dem ganzen Land raus.

Als die TRT noch an der macht war führen die mit Info Pick Ups durch den Nordosten und wirbelten die Nationalistentrommel. Die Thais, besonders jene die als Mia Farangs gelten, sollen sich den thailändischen Traditionen wieder besinnen und man verkündete, dass es Wege gebe sich lohnend aus den Händen der Langnasengatten zu befreien. Man würde ihnen dabei Unterstützung zu kommen lassen.

Das hat nichts mit persönlichen Vorurteilen zu tun, sondern dass man außer dem Steintischbierchen und Ping Pong Bällchen mal ein wenig versucht 1 und 1 zusammen zu zählen. 
Wer schreibt, wenn es eng wird: "Gute Nacht Jungs, ich bin müde", sollte nicht erstaunt sein, wenn er hin und wieder komplett daneben liegt.

Wenn ich nur schon lese/höre Nordosten das Armenhaus.....dann krieg' ich's kotzen.

Das wäre so als wenn man behaupten würde der Osten Deutschland ist dritte Welt und den Solidaritätsbeitrag  gibt es seit Jahren nicht mehr.

----------


## burny63

Das Problem ist nicht die Armut, sondern die fehlende Bildung. Mr. T mit seiner TRT hat das ganz gekonnt für seine Zwecke ausgenutzt.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Das Problem ist nicht die Armut, sondern die fehlende Bildung. Mr. T mit seiner TRT hat das ganz gekonnt für seine Zwecke ausgenutzt.


Das sehe ich auch so. Auch, dass es ueberall gute und schlechte Menschen gibt.

----------


## walter

Ab in den Boxring.

Mein einseitiges Pamphlet.




> Zitat von burny63
> 
> Das Problem ist nicht die Armut, sondern die fehlende Bildung. Mr. T mit seiner TRT hat das ganz gekonnt für seine Zwecke ausgenutzt.
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich auch so. Auch, dass es ueberall gute und schlechte Menschen gibt.


Auch das ist richtig,
wenn man aber dieser Isaanproblematik laufend aufgreift, dann sollten doch mehrere Gesichtspunkte berücksichtigt werden. Nach meiner fast 24-jährigen Thaibegnung fiel mir subjektiv auf,

- daß die meisten Europäer Frauen aus dem Issan haben.
- daß die meistens dieser Frauen nicht direkt in der Heimat kontaktiert wurden, sondern in BKK, Samui, Phuket oder Pattaya. 
- daß die Thaifrauen zum Großteil trotz körperlicher Anwesenheit nie in Europa ankommen. (Hier sollte zum Vergleich andere Nationalitäten herangezogen werden, wie z.B. meine weibliche Bekannte aus Mexico, Boliven, Vietnam und Nigeria). Wäre ich mit der allgemein vorhandenen Thaifrauenignoranz nach Frankreich übersiedelt, hätten mich die Franzosen postwendend zurück geschickt.
-  daß die Verantwortlichkeit gegenüber der deutschen Familie im Gegensatz zu ihrer thailändischen Familie sich sehr in Grenzen hält. 
- daß den Thaifrauen in Gesellschaft andere Thais nie einfallen würde, sich um eine deutsche Konversation zu kümmern. Ich sah einen Mann, der obwohl in Begleitung von vier Thais über Stunden nicht in ihr Gespräch eingebunden wurde. 
- daß sie nicht besonders belastbar sind.
- daß der Bildung- bzw. Ausbildungsstand sich sehr dürftig darstellt.
- daß es wenig Member gibt, die z.B. aufgrund einer plötzlichen Arbeitslosigkeit oder schweren Erkrankung vor dem wirtschaftlichen Ansturz stehen und so den Worst-Case mit ihrer Partnerin miterleben dürfen. Das sind Erfahrungen der dritten Art, die ich keinem gönne.  
- daß die Freundschaften unter Thaifrauen z.T. sehr kurzfristig sind und je nach Vorteil neue Allianzen geschmiedet werden. Dabei werden die Ex-Freundinnen danach oft vorsätzlich geschädigt. Ich kenne hier Prozesse von Diebstahl bis über schwere Körperverletzung etc.. 
- daß die Thaifrau beim Verlassen des Ehemanns ihn ohne Gewissenbisse noch mehr schädigen kann.
- daß man sich mit einer Thaifrau im NIchtthaiumfeld eher outet. Das ist leider ein Umstand, den ich selber nicht für gut finde. 

Auch fällt mir bei den Männern auf,
- daß viele ihrer Frau überhaupt nicht das Wasser reichen können, ja sich in fast hündischer Ergebenheit Gesichtsverluste und dergleichen durch ihre Frauen und deren Freundinnen zufügen lassen. Das war übrigens meine erste Thaierfahrung in Leipzig. 
- daß diese Männer meinen die Thaifrau nur mit ihrem Geld und sonstigen Zuwendungen an sich binden können.
- daß diese Männer keinerlei Interesse am Erlernen der Thaisprache habe und so ein größerer Zugang zur Kultur der Frau blockiert ist. Oft blockiert die Thaifrau dieses Ansinnen, das sie den strategischen Vorteil des Nichtverstehens nicht aufgeben möchte. 
- daß die Männer dieVorstellung der europäische Variante von Liebe haben, ihre Frau aber eher die pragmatische thailändische. 
- daß viele dieser Männer sich sehr abfällig über europäsche Frauen äußern, ihre eigene Körperlichkeit bzw. Alter völlig übersehend. 

Man könnte diese Liste beliebig fortsetzen und wäre ich in einem dominikanischen bzw. brasilanischen Forum könnte ich wohl ähnlich über die Mehrzahl der Frauen schreiben. 

Aber es gibt sie auch, die guten Farang-Thaibeziehungen. Mir fiel zum Beispiel im Nitty der Lukchang oder MenM auf. Auch hier gibts solide Member mit einer scheinbar intakten Beziehung. Das sind für mich immer wieder die positiven Momente, allerdings zu wenige. 

Für mich hat die lange Erfahrung mit Thaifrauen eher bewirkt, daß diese für mich uninteressant sind. Ich würde aber niemanden verurteilen, der sich zu einer Partnerschaft dazu entschließt. Ich habe einfach das Recht nicht dazu.

Nur habe ich in letzter Zeit sehr viel Kontakt zu Thaifrauen, teils in Trennung, geschieden oder "noch" verheiratet. Sie sind mir gegenüber sehr ehrlich und bekomme immer die neuesten Infos über meine Frau. Auf jeden Fall tun sich da schon einige Abgründe auf und wenn so mancher Partner wissen würde, was sich diese Damen schon ausgeheckt haben, dann könnte er nicht mehr so gut schlefen . 

Ich hoffe meine ehrlichen, subjektiv escheinenden Worter verärgern niemanden.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Es ist doch wie überall und doch auch schon fast normal, Isaan- Süd, Deutsche und Türken, Ossis und Wessis, Gartennachbarn, und die sind doof und der ist doof und haste nich gesehen. Mich regt sowas nich mal mehr auf, wofür? Es ist nun mal heutzutage üblich nur das Schlechte zu sehen, das Gute dabei schnell zu vergessen. 

Meinetwegen soll jeder seine Meinung haben, seine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber lasst bitte das gegenseitige Angemache. 

 ::

----------


## walter

Enrico,
normalerweise vergißt man eher das Schlechte und erinnert sich gerne an die guten Momente. Das ist so eine Art selbsteingebauter psychischer Selbstschutz. Das fällt mir besonders bei meinen Exen auf.   ::  

Ich finde man kann ruhig eine andere Meinung haben, ohne das man gleich blöd angemacht wird. Erst wenn man die der anderen neben seiner eigenen Meinung stehen lassen kann, ohne daß man gleich in die persönliche Anmache verfällt, ist man meines Erachtens forentauglich. Doch leider scheint dies bei Thaiforen eher die Ausnahme zu sein. Übrigens bei anderen Foren pssiert das ebenso, sogar in Youtube.

Ich würde euch nur raten bei dieser sowieso lauen Forentätigkeit nicht noch durch diese Unsitte die letzten Vielschreiber zu vergraulen. Zu Beginn dieses Forums war dies hier doch eine tolle Aufbruchsstimmung. Das hätte mal was Großes werden können. 

Ich habe mich im Nitty und BBG nicht ummsonst abgemeldet, da ich mir diese Unsitte, verbunden mit Freilegung der Privatsphäre, nicht mehr zumuten werden. Ich brauche keinen DOC neben mir im Forum. Daher werde ich in Zukunft mich aus allen Foren verabschieden, in denen nur gezofft um des Zoffens willen wird.   :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Dafür haben wir den Boxring  ::  

Ganz einfach gelöst hier   ::  

Ansonsten bleiben alle wie se sind, mit Macken und Kanten  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich finde man kann ruhig eine andere Meinung haben, ohne das man gleich blöd angemacht wird. Erst wenn man die der anderen neben seiner eigenen Meinung stehen lassen kann, ohne daß man gleich in die persönliche Anmache verfällt, ist man meines Erachtens forentauglich. D


...ich tu mal so als sei ich angesprochen   ::  
eine andere Meinung ist kein Problem für mich, wenn man sie sein eigen nennt
und nicht als allgemeine Forenweisheits-meinung dahin stellt
 wenn sie sich zieht, durch fasst durch jeden Threat und gestichelt wird auf Duewel komm raus
wo es nur geht, gibbet Dickes und das bleibt auch so

wenn man eine ganze Region verteufelt, immer und immer wieder
zu jeder Gelegenheit, nur weil man mit einer Braut von dort auf die Schnautze gefallen ist,
ist das ein Armutszeugniss !

----------

> ist das ein Armutszeugniss !



Genau dieses Zeugnis wird täglich wiederholt in Udo T & Co.

----------

> ...wenn man eine ganze Region verteufelt, immer und immer wieder
> zu jeder Gelegenheit, nur weil man mit einer Braut von dort auf die Schnautze gefallen ist,
> ist das ein Armutszeugniss !


Wenn man eine ganze Region schönredet, immer und immer wieder,
zu jeder Gelegenheit, nur weil man mit einer Braut von dort verheiratet ist,
ist das ein Armutszeugnis.

Den Anfangsbeitrag von @Greenhorn hat so mancher wohl nicht verstanden (oder wollte es nicht). 
Es ging darum, dass er die Armut im Isaan, in dem Maße, wie sie nicht selten propagiert wird, nicht gefunden hat,
bzw. sie auch sonst überall in der Art im Land finden kann.
Das ist dann ja wohl keine Kritik an dieser Landesregion, sondern eine Kritik an den politisch Tätigen, die das Klischee des "armen Isaans" immer wieder missbrauchen.
Warum da, mit der Schere im Kopf, man sich genötigt sieht, den Isaan zu verteidigen (wofür denn?) ist mir schon klar, aber dennoch völlig daneben.
(an dieser Stelle sollte man den Satz unter dem Zitat noch einmal lesen)

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich konnte bisher nicht erkennen das jemand versucht den Isaan schön zu reden....

Man kann so ein Thema aber auch einfach mal versuchen neutral zu behandeln, schließlich beschrieb Greenhorn auch das er in Laos der Armut nicht begegnet wäre.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hier redet niemand den Isaan schön
es hat wieder mal jemand mit seinem Isaanhass den Thread versaut
that's all

----------------------------------------




> ...schließlich beschrieb Greenhorn auch das er in Laos der Armut nicht begegnet wäre.


...da möchte ich zarkhaft wiedersprechen, ich habe Laos und auch Vientiane so in Erinnerung 
( letze Anwesenheit dort vor 4 Jahren) wie Thailand vor 20 Jahren war,
 in Materieller hinsicht, sprich Infrastruktur etc.

----------

Aber auf das eigentliche Thema des Freds wird nicht wirklich eingegangen, tschai mai.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...sag ich ja !

fängt schon bei #5 und #7 an

----------


## Robert

Soviel zu Laos:




> Ich bin komplett verwirrt. Ich weiss gar nicht, wann ich mit einem Bild, das ich mir innerlich von irgendwas gebildet habe, so komplett daneben lag. Mir fällt da gerade nichts ein, obwohl ich bestimmt oft falsche Bilder im Kopf hatte. Aber was sich mir hier bietet...also das ist alles komplett anders als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Und ich bin wirklich etwas hilflos dabei das zu formulieren.
> 
> 17 Jahre habe ich von den Thais gelernt, die Laoten sind doof. Nach 24 Stunden lässt sich schon mal feststellen: Nicht die Laoten sind doof, die Thais sind doof. Ausserdem hab ich gelernt, die Laoten sind arm. Leider, es tut mir wirklich leid, muss ich feststellen, die Thais sind gegen die Laoten ja mal voll die armen Säue. Ich dachte auch mein Haus im Isaan sei "gehobener Standard". Falsch gedacht. Hier reicht es bestenfalls für die Slums...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier fahren Autos rum, das ist unfassbar. 500er SELs in rauhen Mengen, drei Hummer in zwanzig Minuten... Die Pick Ups sind flammneu, und zwar 90% und nur die feinsten Mitsubishi Trinton, Toyota Hilux. Und nicht mal einer dabei in der billigen 2-Tür-Ausführung. Der erste der mir einen Pick Up zeigt, der nicht ein 4-Türer ist, bekommt von mir ein Bier.
> ...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich weiss nicht was in 4 Jahren passiert ist ( Bilder kann ich nicht sehen )
jedenfalls so ein Baguette isste ein /zwei X dann haste den Kaffe auf.
Strassen in einem saumässigem Zustand, zum telefonieren musste man sich im Mornig Market oben auf die 
oberste Etage stellen um ins Thai Netz zu kommen, Lao Netz ging nicht. Die Busse im Landesinnern kommen
 mit einer Geschwindigkeit von ca. 30 Kmh zum Ziel
wie gesagt, eine Zeit lang her
Schlecht finde ich das Land nicht...
ist ja ähnlich dem Isaan   ::   Lao wird verstanden und sonst alles easy

----------

> ...sag ich ja !
> 
> fängt schon bei #5 und #7 an



Du gehst ja auch nicht drauf ein.. Labberst immer nur herum. Wie so oft in anderen Threads auch.
Auch so kann man zupfen, gelle.....

----------


## Daniel Sun

Auch bei mir müßte es so 3-4 Jahre her sein, das ich das letzte mal in Laos war. In Vientiane ist mir dabei auch nicht viel Armut begegnet, zumindest nicht schlimmeres oder mehr als ich ich es von Thailand kannte. Wenn man dagegen in die etwas abgelegeneren Gegenden in den Bergen kam, sah das schon deutlich anders aus. Das Thais im allgemeinen Laos als minderwertig ansehen, sollte wohl bekannt sein. Aber mal davon abgesehen, betrachten die Thais doch allgemein alles was nicht Thai ist, als etwas minderwertiger und belächeln es. 
 ::

----------

> jedenfalls so ein Baguette isste ein /zwei X dann haste den Kaffe auf.
> Strassen in einem saumässigem Zustand, zum telefonieren musste man sich im Mornig Market oben auf die 
> oberste Etage stellen um ins Thai Netz zu kommen, Lao Netz ging nicht. Die Busse im Landesinnern kommen
>  mit einer Geschwindigkeit von ca. 30 Kmh zum Ziel


Na also...............indirekt wurde eben bewiesen, dass "Armut im Isaan" ein politisch und auch gern von den Isaanis selbst benutzter Blödsinn ist.

----------

Daniel, wie viele Thairauen ( in % ) hattest du schon, die *nicht* aus dem Isaan kamen?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Aber auf das eigentliche Thema des Freds wird nicht wirklich eingegangen, tschai mai.


...muss ich immer wieder feststellen    ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Daniel, wie viele Thairauen ( in % ) hattest du schon, die *nicht* aus dem Isaan kamen?


Was glaubst den du?

----------

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> Daniel, wie viele Thairauen ( in % ) hattest du schon, die *nicht* aus dem Isaan kamen?
> 
> 
> Was glaubst den du?


Würde ich fragen, wenn ich die Antwort wüsste?

----------

Im übrigen gehe ich davon aus, das ein Mensch nicht wirklich als schlecht geboren wird, sondern dahin geformt wird. Aus welchen Motiven nun auch immer.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Im übrigen gehe ich davon aus, das ein Mensch nicht wirklich als schlecht geboren wird, sondern dahin geformt wird. Aus welchen Motiven nun auch immer.


Das ist doch mal eine vernünftige Aussage!   :: 
Glaube nämlich auch nicht, dass man als schlechter Mensch geboren werden kann.

----------

Wenn man aber in ein so richtig schön asoziales Umfeld (nach unserer Mitteleuropäischen Sichtweise) hinein geboren wurde, stehen die Chancen gut, auch....
Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht sind mir die Thais ganz allgemein zu viel Cleverle, um es mal ganz diplomatisch auszudrücken. Und da nehme ich mir sogar das Recht zu pauschalieren, meiner langjährigen Erfahrung entsprechend.

----------


## Greenhorn

Das mit Laos muss ich berichtigen: Ich war nur in der Hauptstadt!
Um so mehr habe ich auf dem Rueckweg noch mehr auf alles geachtet.

Ich bleibe dabei: Es gibt wesentlich aermere Regionen in Thailand als den Isaan.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Im Grunde genommen, kann man Armut überall begegnen. Am schlimmsten empfinde ich das immer, wenn man die krassen Gegensätze sieht und das fällt mir dann in Bangkok immer am meisten auf.

----------


## walter

Dann schau mal nach England rüber. Übrigens eine Situation die bei uns auch bald eintreten wird. Spätestens nach der Bundestagswahl........   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Dann schau mal nach England rüber. Übrigens eine Situation die bei uns auch bald eintreten wird. Spätestens nach der Bundestagswahl........


Ich dachte es ginge hier um Thailand...

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Im Grunde genommen, kann man Armut überall begegnen. Am schlimmsten empfinde ich das immer, wenn man die krassen Gegensätze sieht und das fällt mir dann in Bangkok immer am meisten auf.


...wenn du mit dem Zug rein kommst nach Hua Lampong
und die armseligen Hütten siehst, recht aber auch links von der Bahnlinie
Bretterverschläge, Pappkarton und Maschendraht
sehr bedrückend...
...vieleicht habe sie das auch schon mit dem Bulldozer glatt gemacht

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nee Willi, im Dezember war es noch so....

----------


## Greenhorn

> Im Grunde genommen, kann man Armut überall begegnen. Am schlimmsten empfinde ich das immer, wenn man die krassen Gegensätze sieht und das fällt mir dann in Bangkok immer am meisten auf.


Im Isaan, den Teil den ich gesehen habe, gibt es eigentlich keine Baracken mehr, wenn man von den vereinzelten "Unterkuenften" der Fremdarbeiter und der vergessenen Grosseltern absieht.
Man lebt in Doerfern in neuen Haeusern mit aller erforderlichen Infrastruktur. Man faehrt mit dem motorisierten "Wasserbueffel" zu den Feldern. Oder man laesst fahren (Fremdarbeitern).
Auffaellig war auch, ich habe nirgends Brachland gesehen. Hatte das aus Erzaehlungen anders in Erinnerung.

----------

Der Isaan muss arm bleiben. Zumindest in der Erzählung. Damit die Geschichte von der aus Armut errettenden, erst seit ein paar Tagen an der Bar gearbeiteten Gattin auch weiterhin in heimischen Landen am Umfeld vertickt werden kann.  Pretty Woman lässt grüßen.

----------


## Robert

Das mit den krassen Gegensätze hatte ich vor dem Eingang zum Vimanmek Mansion,
da standen Wellblechbuden, war krass, zumal es da auch zur Ananda Samakhom Throne Hall geht...

----------


## Greenhorn

> Das mit den krassen Gegensätze hatte ich vor dem Eingang zum Vimanmek Mansion,
> da standen Wellblechbuden, war krass, zumal es da auch zur Ananda Samakhom Throne Hall geht...


Ich bin in den letzten Jahren nur an BKK vorbeigefahren und kenne die Details vor Ort nicht.
Ich kenne das mit den Wellblechbuden in der Form:
Das sind Bauarbeiter/Bauarbeiter-Familien, ueberwiegend Auslaender. Die "wandern" von Baustelle zu Baustelle. Die Buden werden vom Bauherren gestellt. Dafuer wird in der Regel auch "Miete" und Strom gezahlt.
TV, Video und Antennen werden mitgebracht.

----------


## Greenhorn

War gestern wieder mal in den "Bergen" hier im Sueden. Durch diese Berge schlaengeln sich von beiden Seiten "klongs" bis zu 20-40 km tief ins Land hinein. Dies ist besonders beachtlich, da an der schmalstn Stelle Thailand hier nur noch etwa 50 km breit ist.
Nach dem ich die Armut im Isaan nicht mehr gefunden habe,viel mir jetzt auf, es wird ueberall ("hinter den Bergen")Reis angebaut. Auf meine Frage hin, wurde mir mitgeteilt, das Flachland hinter den mehreren Bergreihen liegt in der Regel wieder auf Meereshoehe und in den Klongs kann man Ebbe und Flut sehen. Durch die kleinen Felder und die zusaetzlichen Schwierigkeiten durch die umliegenden Berge hatte man sich nach anderen Verdienstquellen umgesehen. 
In der Regel blieben nur Rotung der Berge oder (sehr teure)Aufschuettung der Reisfelder um Plantagen (Rubber, Oelpalmen, Kaffee, ...) anzulegen.
Durch die Preisentwicklung bei Reis hat man sich jetzt auf die alten Felder wieder besonnen. Allerdings bleibt die Wirtschaftlichkeit weit hinter den guten Lagen im "armen Isaan" zurueck.
Gleich mit dem Isaan duerfte sein, man setzt immer mehr auslaendische, billige Arbeitskraefte zur eigentlichen Feldarbeit ein. Wobei im Isaan durch die Groesse und Zugaenglichkeit der Felder auch immer mehr Maschinen eingesetzt werden. Hier geht es natuerlich nicht mehr um den motorisierten Wasserbueffel,sondern um andere Fuhrparks, wo z.B. ein im Wasser fahrbarer Maehdrecher dazu gehoert.  ::

----------


## pit

Die Preisentwicklung beim Reis ist nicht nur auf diese Fakten zurückzuführen!

Viele der Bauern haben entdeckt, dass es wesentlich einträglicher sein kann, Planzen zur Gewinnung von Bio - Treibstoff anzubauen. Da ist z.B. Jatropha. Ein strauchartiges Gewächs, aus dessen Beeren Biodiesel gepresst werden kann!

Schade ist allerdings, dass diese Anbauflächen dann nicht mehr für die Produktion von "Lebensmitteln" wie Reis o.a. zur Verfügung stehen. Thailand war der größte Reisexporter weltweit. 

Die Frage ist, macht das Denken in Richtung Biosprit das Land weiter kaputt?

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ pit

Na ganz so ist's nicht!

Das waere schoen, wenn die bauern entdecken wuerden, dass _sapu-dam_ anbauen was bringt. 
Habe da (.pdf) abhandlungen von nem professor der _kasetsat-uni_ gelesen, der verzweifelt, weil die isaanis ihm nicht glauben. Nach dem motto: Was der issani nicht kennt, braucht er nicht! Kann doch nicht sein, dass man eine planze kultiviert, die man jahrelang ausgerissen und entsorgt hat. Pffff....

Auch gehen im falle eines anbaues von Jatropha, keine anbauflaechen fuer reis ectr. verloren. Wuerde nur auf brachliegendem, verstepptem land angebaut werden. Desshalb auch die bemuehungen von landesseite her!

----------

*Geld, so viel sie wollen*

*Der amerikanische Staat stellt den beiden Immobilienfinanzierern Fannie Mae und Freddie Mac einen Blankocheck aus – selbst für die Millionengehälter der Chefs.*

Die mit Milliardenverlusten kämpfenden Immobilienfinanzierer Fannie Mae und Freddie Mac können in den nächsten drei Jahren unbegrenzt Kredit beim Staat beziehen. Die bisherige Grenze von jeweils 200 Milliarden Dollar wurde aufgehoben, wie das amerikanische Finanzministerium mitteilte.

Damit solle dem Finanzmarkt signalisiert werden, dass die Regierung fest hinter den staatlich kontrollierten Instituten stehe. Nach dem 31. Dezember hätte die US-Regierung für jede weitere Kapitalaufstockung die Zustimmung des Kongresses einholen müssen.

*Jede zweite Hypothek im Land*

Beide Unternehmen hätten den bisherigen Kreditrahmen von zusammen 400 Milliarden Dollar allerdings bei weitem nicht ausgeschöpft, hiess es weiter. Demnach flossen bislang 111 Milliarden Dollar an staatlichen Hilfen an die Institute. Davon entfallen laut US-Finanzministerium 51 Milliarden Dollar auf Freddie Mac und 60 Milliarden Dollar auf Fannie Mae.

Die beiden Finanzierer sind die ausserordentlich wichtig für die Stabilität des US-Immobilienmarktes; sie stehen hinter etwa jedem zweiten Immobilienkredit in den USA. Um den völligen Kollaps des Hypothekenmarkts zu verhindern, hatte der Staat im September 2008 das Steuer bei Fannie Mae und Freddie Mac übernommen.

*Chefs verdienen bis zu 6 Millionen Dollar
*
Beide Institute schreiben Milliardenverluste. Fannie Mae verbuchte allein im dritten Quartal 2009 einen Verlust von 19,8 Milliarden Dollar nach einem Minus von fast 30 Mrd. im Vorjahreszeitraum. Das kleinere Schwesterinstitut Freddie Mac schrieb im dritten Quartal einen Verlust von 6,3 Milliarden Dollar, nach 25,3 Milliarden ein Jahr zuvor.

Die Unternehmen hatten am Donnerstag mitgeteilt, dass die beiden Chefs von Fannie und Freddie dieses Jahr bis zu 6 Millionen Dollar verdienen könnten.

Der Absturz des US-Immobilienmarkts war Auslöser der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise. Der Markt erholt sich nur langsam. Wegen der steigenden Arbeitslosigkeit in den USA können noch immer viele Menschen ihre Hypothekenraten nicht bezahlen. 




Quelle
---------------------------------------------------


Für jemanden wie mich, der gelernt wurde, dass man erst das Geld zusammen haben muss/sollte um etwas zu kaufen, ist dies nur sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen wie sowas funktioniert (soll).

Ist das eine geschickte Belebung des Marktes oder einfach nur mit singenden und wehenden Fahnen untergehen?


 ::

----------


## Hua Hin

> Für jemanden wie mich, der gelernt wurde, dass man erst das Geld zusammen haben muss/sollte um etwas zu kaufen, ist dies nur sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen wie sowas funktioniert (soll).
> 
> Ist das eine geschickte Belebung des Marktes oder einfach nur mit singenden und wehenden Fahnen untergehen?


Nee, sind nur die letzten verzweifelten Versuche, den Kollaps des Weltwirtschafts- und Finanzsystems so lange wie möglich rauszuzögern, gleichzeitig mit der Hoffnung verbunden, es selber nicht mehr erleben zu müssen.
Nach uns die Sintflut, aber die eigentlichen Fehler sind schon viel früher gemacht worden.

----------

Der Kapitalismus, wie wir ihn kennen, ist kurz vor dem Kollaps.
Soziale Marktwirtschaft nur noch eine Phantasievorstellung vergangener Zeiten,
zu einem hohlen Lippenbekenntnis verkommen.
Die Eliten haben sich schon lange abgesichert. 
Zurück ins Mittelalter heißt die Devise.

----------

Zitat:
"Der Fall Schlecker hat die traurige Arbeitsmarktszenerie inmitten der Wirtschaftsmacht Deutschland grell erleuchtet. Leiharbeit ist in vielen Unternehmen an der Tagesordnung. Leiharbeit dient in vielen Unternehmen ausschließlich und systematisch dazu, die Arbeitnehmereinkommen massiv und dauerhaft zu drücken. Der Missbrauch der Leiharbeit findet in Deutschland hunderttausendfach statt und nicht nur bei einer kleinen überschaubaren Zahl von halbseidenen "Einzelfällen". Leiharbeit wird praktiziert und toleriert auch bei etlichen "ersten Adressen"..."

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/news/mae ... 35681.html

----------

Trotz Verlusten
*UBS will 4 Milliarden Franken Boni auszahlen*
Die Grossbank UBS will ihren 69? 000 Mitarbeitern einen Bonus in Höhe von rund 4 Milliarden Franken auszahlen. Dies trotz sich abzeichnenden Jahresverlusts von 3 bis 4 Milliarden. Die Finma hat etwas dagegen.


Die Finanzmarktaufsicht (Finma) ist nur bereit, der Bank variable Lohnbestandteile von rund 3 Milliarden zu bewilligen, wie die «SonntagsZeitung» schreibt. Die Gesamtsumme der auszubezahlenden Boni wird jeweils im Januar für das abgelaufene Geschäftsjahr festgelegt. Erste Zahlungen erfolgen im März. Derzeit laufen Gespräche zwischen Vertretern der Grossbank und dem Bankregulator. Das bestätigen Sprecher von UBS und Finma.

Die UBS darf die variablen Lohnanteile nicht frei festlegen. «Die Finma kann im Rahmen der Kapitalplanung Einfluss nehmen», sagt Sprecher Alain Bichsel. Es *gehört zum Grundauftrag der Finma, die Kunden einer Bank zu schützen. Wenn die UBS zu viel Geld an ihre Mitarbeiter ausschüttet, fehlt Kapital in der Bank. Letztes Jahr musste die Finma die ganze Bonussumme bewilligen. Sie wurde dazu im Rahmen der Stützungsmassnahmen des Bundes verpflichtet. Am Ende konnte die Grossbank 2 Milliarden Franken Boni auszahlen. 

quelle: http://www.20min.ch/finance/news/sto...ahlen-29205407

----------


## Enrico

> Zitat:
> "Der Fall Schlecker hat die traurige Arbeitsmarktszenerie inmitten der Wirtschaftsmacht Deutschland grell erleuchtet. Leiharbeit ist in vielen Unternehmen an der Tagesordnung. Leiharbeit dient in vielen Unternehmen ausschließlich und systematisch dazu, die Arbeitnehmereinkommen massiv und dauerhaft zu drücken. Der Missbrauch der Leiharbeit findet in Deutschland hunderttausendfach statt und nicht nur bei einer kleinen überschaubaren Zahl von halbseidenen "Einzelfällen". Leiharbeit wird praktiziert und toleriert auch bei etlichen "ersten Adressen"..."
> 
> http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/news/mae ... 35681.html


Zeitarbeit ist das größte Verbrechen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, aber wird sogar noch von den Ämtern gefördert. Frag mal nen Arbeitslosen wo er ständig Angebote vom Arbeitsamt bekommt, meist sogar noch zu Löhnen unter Harz4.

----------


## walter

> Zeitarbeit ist das größte Verbrechen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, aber wird sogar noch von den Ämtern gefördert. Frag mal nen Arbeitslosen wo er ständig Angebote vom Arbeitsamt bekommt, meist sogar noch zu Löhnen unter Harz4.


Parallel geht eine Branche nach der anderen in die Billiglohnländer. Lohnverzicht bedeutet nicht unbedingt Erhaltung der Arbeitsplätze, sondern hat meistens nur den profanen Grund der Gewinnmaximierung ohne Rücksicht auf die Familien der Arbeitnehmer. Da zählen auch nicht Loyalität über lange Zeit gegenüber dem Arbeitgeber.

----------

Zitat:
"Gestiegene Vermögensungleichheit in Deutschland

Reiche werden reicher, Arme bleiben arm. Ostdeutschland verarmt zusehens. Hohe
Arbeitslosigkeit und verfallende Immobilienpreise verringern das Vermögen. Erbschaftsteuerreform
und Abgeltungsteuer fördern die Ungleichheit. Ohne private
Altersvorsorge vor allem der Jüngeren und der Niedrigverdiener droht Altersarmut..."

Studie des *Deutschen Instituts für Wirtschaftsforschung* (PDF)
http://www.spiegel.de/media/0,4906,19764,00.pdf

----------

Zitat:
"*Warum wächst die Arm-Reich-Kluft?*

In den meisten Ländern vergrößert sich die Kluft, da reiche Haushalte im Vergleich zur Mittelklasse immer schneller immer mehr verdienen. Gleichzeitig verschlechtert sich die Situation vieler Arbeitnehmer am unteren Rand der Mittelklasse.

    * Die Löhne der ohnehin gut Verdienenden sind überdurchschnittlich stark gewachsen.
    * Gleichzeitig ist die Arbeitslosigkeit unter Menschen mit niedrigerem Bildungsstand gestiegen.
    * Zudem gibt es im Vergleich zu 1985 immer mehr Single-Haushälte.

*Wer ist am stärksten betroffen?*

Statistiker messen Armut in Relation zum Durchschnittseinkommen. Beträgt das Einkommen eines Haushalts weniger als dessen Hälfte, gilt der Haushalt as arm.

    * Die Gesamtarmutsrate stieg von sechs auf elf Prozent.
    * Die Armutsrate der Kinder stieg sogar von sieben auf 16 Prozent.
    * Die Armutsrate älterer Menschen blieb stabil bei etwa sieben Prozent für 66- bis 74-Jährige und bei elf Prozent für Menschen über 75 Jahren.

*Was sind die Folgen für kommende Generationen?*

Weniger Aufstiegschancen, denn in Ländern mit hohen Einkommensunterschieden ist die sogenannte soziale Mobilität deutlich niedriger.

    * Das bedeutet: In Ländern mit einem hohen Einkommensgefälle stehen die Chancen für Kinder schlechter, das Bildungsniveau ihrer Eltern zu übertreffen.
    * Beispiele für Länder mit niedriger sozialer Mobilität sind die USA, England oder Italien. In Dänemark und Australien ist die soziale Mobilität dagegen hoch.

*Was kann unternommen werden?*

Manche Länder wirken der Arm-Reich-Kluft durch eine Steuerpolitik entgegen, die Geringverdiener im Vergleich zu Gutverdienenden begünstigt. Vonnöten sind zudem:

    * eine Bildungspolitik, die Jugendliche auf die Anforderungen der modernen Arbeitswelt vorbereitet,
    * eine Arbeitspolitik, die die Reintegration von Arbeitslosen ins Berufsleben aktiv fördert,
    * eine Sozialpolitik, die in Armut lebende Haushalten das Existenzminimum sichert."

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518 ... -2,00.html

----------

Das Passt irgendwie auch hier rein:


*Öffentlichkeit darf nichts wissen*

*Was mauscheln Nestlé, Bundesrat & Co. am Geheimtreffen?*

*VEVEY (VD) – Gestern trafen sich die Mächtigen aus Politik und Wirtschaft zu einer Tagung bei Nestlé. Was sie besprachen, bleibt geheim – ein Steilpass für Verschwörungs-Theorien.*

Gestern war es wieder so weit: Der Nahrungsmittel-Riese Nestlé lud ein – und zahlreiche Politiker, angeführt von Bundespräsidentin Doris Leuthard, pilgerten zum Tagungszentrum Rive-Reine in der Nähe von Vevey.

Worüber sie debattiert haben? Es ist ein grosses Geheimnis. «Unser Anlass findet ohne Publizität statt», schrieb Ex-Nestlé-Verwaltungsrat Kaspar Villiger in einer früheren Einladung. Daran hat sich nichts geändert.

Ospels Abgang eingeleitet

Klar ist: Um ein belangloses Kaffeekränzchen handelt es sich bei der Bellerive-Tagung nicht. Vor zwei Jahren etwa kanzelte Bundesrat Hans-Rudolf Merz den damaligen UBS-Boss Marcel Ospel dermassen ab, dass Ospel in einer Pause beleidigt davonrauschte – und wenige Wochen später seinen Job an den Nagel hängte.

Die globalisierungskritischen Organisationen Erklärung von Bern (EvB) und Greenpeace versuchten gestern, symbolisch Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen – und warfen ihre Botschaft «Public eye is watching you» mit einem Scheinwerfer an die Wand des Tagungszentrums.

Alles vergeblich. Die Sendung «10 vor 10» bekam von Nestlé zwar zuerst das Versprechen, dass die Redaktion die Traktandenliste erhalten würde. Doch wenige Stunden später zog der Konzern dieses Angebot wieder zurück.

So blieb dem SF-Kamerateam nichts anderes übrig, als aus der Ferne die Ankunft von Leuthard und Co. zu filmen – und ein nichtssagendes Kurzinterview mit Tagungsteilnehmer und FDP-Nationalrat Rolf Schweiger zu führen.

Die NZZ ist dabei – und schweigt

Das einzige Medium, das eine Innensicht der Tagung erhält, ist die NZZ. Immerhin leitet deren Wirtschaftschef Gerhard Schwarz traditionsgemäss die Diskussion. Doch das alte Leibblatt der Zürcher Wirtschaftselite hält sich ans Schweigegelübde und druckt keine einzige Zeile über das Treffen.

Diese Diskretion nervt Greenpeace-Mann Bruno Heinzer. «Unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit gleist die Elite des Landes wichtige Entscheide auf», kritisiert er das konspirative Treffen gegenüber Blick.ch. Bilaterale Verträge, Handelspolitik, Finanzplatzkrise, Sozial- und Arbeitsmarktfragen seien aber keine Probleme, die hinter verschlossenen Türen von einer unheiligen Allianz aus Firmenbossen und Spitzenpolitikern gelöst werden sollen – sondern in einer öffentlichen Debatte.

Heimlichtuerei ein Eigengoal

Gelassener reagiert SP-Generalsekretär Thomas Christen. Sein Parteipräsident Christian Levrat und Fraktionschefin Ursula Wyss verzichteten trotz Einladung auf eine Teilnahme am hochkarätigen Treffen – aus «Termingründen». Die wichtigen Entscheidungen in der Schweiz würden immer noch im Parlament gefällt, gibt sich Christen überzeugt. Deshalb könne es sich die SP gut leisten, nicht im Rive-Reine zu erscheinen.

Die Heimlichtuerei hält er aber nicht für sehr geschickt. «Das ist doch ein Eigengoal. Man vermutet mehr hinter der Konferenz, als sie in Wahrheit ist», betont Christen.



> http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/politi ... fen-138287

----------


## Hua Hin

> ...Erbschaftsteuerreform
> und Abgeltungsteuer fördern die Ungleichheit.


War das jetzt von der Comicseite des Spiegels kopiert, Herbert?

----------

Zitat:
"Ein ehemaliger Pizzeria-Besitzer hat seine Mitarbeiter schamlos ausgebeutet. Da die Betroffenen sich nicht wehren konnten, sprang die Stralsunder Behörde zur Betreuung von Langzeitarbeitslosen in die Bresche. Sie erreichte jetzt vor Gericht, dass der Unternehmer wegen Lohn-Dumpings verurteilt wurde.

Stralsund - Der Stundenlohn von 1,32 Euro hätte gerade für eine Tiefkühlpizza aus dem Discounter gereicht: Wegen Zahlung von sittenwidrigen Dumping-Löhnen hat das Arbeitsgericht Stralsund am Dienstag einen ehemaligen Besitzer einer Pizzeria verurteilt. Der Mann muss der Behörde zur Betreuung von Langzeitarbeitslosen (Arge) rund 6600 Euro erstatten, weil er einer Kellnerin, zwei Küchenhelfern und zwei Pizzaboten Stundenlöhne von minimal 1,32 Euro zahlte. Damit gab das Gericht einer Klage der Arge zum Teil statt.

Die Behörde hatte ursprünglich 11.000 Euro von dem früheren Pizzeria-Inhaber gefordert, weil sie den Beschäftigten wegen der niedrigen Löhne zwischen 2007 und 2009 diesen Betrag als Aufstockleistungen zahlen musste...."

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/sozial ... 25,00.html

----------

_Man lese mal ganz genau was da steht..............._


FRANKFURT - Die Deutsche Bank hat im vergangenen Jahr 5,0 Mrd. Euro Gewinn gemacht. Ein Jahr zuvor war die vom Schweizer Joseph Ackermann geführte Bank erstmals in ihrer Geschichte mit 3,9 Mrd. Euro in die roten Zahlen gerutscht.

Der Gewinn vor Steuern belief sich 2009 auf 5,2 Mrd. Euro nach einem Verlust vor Steuern von 5,7 Mrd. Euro im Finanzkrisen-Jahr 2008, wie der Konzern in Frankfurt mitteilte.

Im Schlussquartal 2009 erzielte das grösste Geldhaus in Deutschland einen Überschuss von 1,3 Mrd. Euro nach einem Verlust von 4,8 Mrd. Euro ein Jahr zuvor. Dazu trugen Steuererträge von 554 Mio. Euro bei, die vor allem auf US-Töchter der Bank zurückgehen.

Hinzu kamen die Anleiheflut klammer Staaten und Firmen, die dem Investmentbanking satte Erträge in die Kassen spülte. Das Quartalsergebnis liegt über den Markterwartungen: Analysten hatten im Schnitt einen Reingewinn von 770 Mio. Euro vorausgesagt.

Die Aktionäre sollen trotz des Milliardengewinns für das Jahr 2009 *nur eine leicht erhöhte Dividende erhalten*. Die Ausschüttung an die Anteilseigner *soll um 25 Cent auf 75 Cent je Anteil erhöht werden.*

Quelle

----------


## isaanfan

> Die Aktionäre sollen trotz des Milliardengewinns für das Jahr 2009 *nur eine leicht erhöhte Dividende erhalten*. Die Ausschüttung an die Anteilseigner [b]soll um 25 Cent auf 75 Cent je Anteil erhöht werden.


Finde ich nicht in Ordnung, so eine leichte Erhöhung um *nur* 50%!  ::  


isaanfan

----------

Psychologisch aber clever gemacht.
Wenn nicht so Interessierte einen solchen Artikel lesen, brennt sich der Cent-Bereich ins Hirn und dort ist abgespeichert: Cent = nix wert.

----------

Jo, dat Ackermännchen ist die Rache der Schweiz an Deutschland.

----------


## walter

Darauf kannste einen lassen.

Aber die bösen Schweizer Buben sterben nicht aus.

Jetzt lauern schon wieder neue DVD`s in den Regalen der Schwarzgraveure. Die lächerliche Summe von 150 Mrd. sollen in der Schweiz noch gebunkert worden sein.

----------

> die Rache der Schweiz an Deutschland.


Den Ko-Schlag verpassen wir euch indem wir euch Paola & Kurt Felix zurückschicken.

 :cool:

----------


## walter

Dann nehmen wir doch lieber die Michelle Hunziker. Sag mal warum ist die noch nicht vergeben? 

Und als Zuckerl bekommt ihr die "Goldrosi" Mittermaier mit Christian Neureuther als Zugabe.

----------

> Sag mal warum ist die noch nicht vergeben?



Die wartet halt immer noch auf einen gewissen Lorenzo. 

 ::

----------

Heute Vormittag entscheidet das Verfassungsgericht darüber, ob die angewandte Berechnung von Bezügen von Kindern in Hartz IV verfassungskonform ist. 
Es könnte weiterhin zu einer Definition des allgemeinen Existenzminimums kommen.
Die Verpflichtung des Staates zu Nachbesserungen werden nicht ausgeschlossen.

----------

Die Liveübertragung der Urteilsverkündung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes beginnt jetzt im 1. Fernsehprogramm.

----------

Das Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes: Ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Regierenden.
Die Berechnungen der Bezüge für Erwachsene und Kinder sind verfassungswidrig.
Ob ein sozio-kultureller Mindestbedarf ausreichend berücksichtigt wurde, wird in Frage gestellt.
Berechnungs- und Bewertungsverfahren und-Anwendungen, sowie deren Fortschreibung, müssen bis Ende 2010 vom Gesetzgeber überarbeitet werden.

Jetzt vermute ich, dass der Gesetzgeber tief und tiefer in die Trickkiste greifen wird.

----------


## Hua Hin

Dieses Bundesverfassungsgericht halte ich schon lange nicht mehr für glaubwürdig.
Diese obere Instititiuon besteht auch nur aus Menschen, und Menschen sind nicht gegen alle Sünden gefeit.
HartzIV zu erhöhen ist Schwachsinn. Sie sollen lieber den gebildeten Eintritt in den Arbeitsmarkt erleichtern und
mehr das versklavte Zeitarbeitertum unterbinden.

----------

> ...HartzIV zu erhöhen ist Schwachsinn...


Ob es in der Höhe der Bezüge bleibt, erhöht, oder gekürzt wird, hängt letztlich von einer sachgerecht realitätsnahen, transparenten und nachvollziehbaren Berechnung ab.
Hierzu aus dem heutigen Urteil
Zitat:
"..._Das Grundrecht auf Gewährleistung eines menschenwürdigen
Existenzminimums aus Art. 1 Abs. 1 GG in Verbindung mit dem
Sozialstaatsprinzip des Art. 20 Abs. 1 GG sichert jedem Hilfebedürftigen
diejenigen materiellen Voraussetzungen zu, die für seine physische
Existenz und für ein Mindestmaß an Teilhabe am gesellschaftlichen,
kulturellen und politischen Leben unerlässlich sind. Dieses Grundrecht
aus Art. 1 Abs. 1 GG hat als Gewährleistungsrecht in seiner Verbindung
mit Art. 20 Abs. 1 GG neben dem absolut wirkenden Anspruch aus Art. 1
Abs. 1 GG auf Achtung der Würde jedes Einzelnen eigenständige Bedeutung_..."

Da werden die politisch motivierten Spielräume einer "Berechnung" schon recht eng. 
Weit höher als monitäres Taktieren steht das Grundgesetz.
Und dessen Vorgaben sind zu erfüllen.




> ...Sie sollen lieber den gebildeten Eintritt in den Arbeitsmarkt erleichtern und
> mehr das versklavte Zeitarbeitertum unterbinden.


Da bin ich voll bei Dir. 
Ergänzen möchte ich noch, dass man von dem Lohn seiner Arbeit auch (menschenwürdig) leben können muss.
Geschäftsmodelle, die auf einem Lohn noch unter dem Existenzminimum liegen und durch H4 aufgestockt werden müssen, gehören verboten.
Ein erster Schritt hierzu wäre ein (auskömmlicher) Mindestlohn in alle Bereichen.

----------


## walter

Diese ganze Hartz-Diskussion ignoriert ein paar wichte Fakten. 

1. Es gibt nicht genug Arbeit für alle Bürger. Der Bundesverband der Arbeitgeber sowie ein bekanntes Wirtschaftsforschungsinstitut stellten fest daß bei optimalster Vermittlung die Arbeitslosenzahl um eine Millionen verringert werden könnte. Aber 2 1/2 Millionen bleiben trotzdem ohne Job. Dazu bringen die Geringverdiener und Menschen die sonst noch von staatlicher Unterstützung abhängig sind auch grossen Steuereinkünfte für den  Haushaltes. 

2. Export von deutschen Knowhow ins Ausland. In den USA sah ich wie deutsche Ingenieure ihr Wissen an die amerikanischen Unternehmen feil boten, teilweise nur zur Profilierung ihrer eigenen Persönlichkeit.

3. Auswanderung von gut ausgebildeten Deutschen mit gleichzeitiger Zuwanderung von Bildungs- und Ausbildungsproletariat aus allen Ländern.

4. Glaubwürdigkeit der Politik und des Unternehmertums. Durch Bankencrash, Verlagerung von Arbeitsstellen ins Ausland und Lobbyismus in der Politik haben die Menschen z.T. ihr Vertrauen verloren. 

Manchmal denke ich mir dass in der Politik ein Gesamtkonzept für die Zukunft fehlt.

----------

> ...Manchmal denke ich mir dass in der Politik ein Gesamtkonzept für die Zukunft fehlt.


Ich vermute (leider) eher das Gegenteil.
Das war und ist ja wohl die wahre Absicht der politischen Elite, man will das Lohnniveau einer Volkswirtschaft bewusst absenken. Es ist doch klar, dass unter den Bedingungen der Zumutbarkeitsregelungen, nach denen man im Prinzip jeden noch so schlecht bezahlten oder sonst wie miesen Job annehmen muss, solche Jobs immer mieser und schlechtbezahlter werden, solange es Millionen von Arbeitslosen gibt, die in diese Jobs von Staats wegen hineingepresst werden. Und dass der Verfall der Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen im Niedriglohnsektor im Dominoeffekt auch jede höhere Lohngruppe nach unten zieht, das ist auch klar und offenbar so gewollt gewesen.

----------


## isaanfan

> Dazu bringen die Geringverdiener und Menschen die sonst noch von staatlicher Unterstützung abhängig sind auch grossen Steuereinkünfte für den  Haushaltes.


Kannst Du das mal bitte näher erklären? Erschliesst sich mir nämlich nicht so ohne weiteres.

isaanfan

----------


## walter

> Zitat von walter
> 
> Dazu bringen die Geringverdiener und Menschen die sonst noch von staatlicher Unterstützung abhängig sind auch grossen Steuereinkünfte für den  Haushaltes.
> 
> 
> Kannst Du das mal bitte näher erklären? Erschliesst sich mir nämlich nicht so ohne weiteres.
> 
> isaanfan


keine müsste es heißen.

Ich kenne hioer einige Lohngedumpte. Diese benötigen zudem H4.

----------

Irgendwie pervers sowas.................


*Auf den Devisenmärkten wird in einem Ausmass gegen den Euro gesetzt, wie noch nie seit dem Bestehen der Währungsunion. Die Wetten, die auf einen weiteren Wertverlust gegenüber dem US-Dollar setzen («Short-Kontrakte»), übertreffen laut der Credit Suisse jene auf eine Erstarkung («Long-Kontrakte») um 57'152. Grund ist die Krise in Griechenland.*

Zum Artikel

----------

Börsen / Aktien / Devisenmärkte müssen stark reglementiert und Teile davon verboten werden.

----------

Ist sogar schon ein Zeitungs-Artikel in Thailand wert.

Zitat:
"
*1 in 7 Germans 'on poverty line'*

Nearly one in seven people in Germany, Europe's top economy, lived on the poverty line in 2008, with youngsters most affected, a study from an influential economic institute said Wednesday.

Around 11.5 million Germans from a population of approximately 82 million were defined as poor, with 60 percent of the average income, the DIW institute said, using the most recent available data from 2008...."

http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... verty-line

----------


## walter

So ein Artikel versaut den guten Ruf der deutschen Freier.   ::

----------

